# 

## tomekatomek

Czy różnica między EPS 80 a EPS 100 jest warta dopłaty ? Jaki styropian stosowaliście u siebie i czy się sprawdził ?

----------


## Pawel78

Eps 200

----------


## BCS

Sam 70 to niby minimun, ale raczej za słabo- bo do tego trzeba dorzucić nieuczciwość producentów- jak jedna warstwa to 100, jeśli dwie, spodnia może być 70

----------


## modena

*Tomekatomek* ja właśnie przerabiam ten temat . Wybierałam między grafitem eps 80( ponieważ nie ma twardszych grafitów) a białym  eps 100 .

Pan od wylewek na wizji lokalnej potwierdził że  w domu minimum  EPS100  i układany w warstwach po 5 cm.
Do garażu koniecznie EPS parking (najlepiej EPS 200)
W związku z tym musiałam zrezygnować z grafitu  :sad: 

Zobacz moje ostatnie posty( na temat grubości wylewki i styropianów) tam mam odpowiedzi na ten temat z forum   ( jak również  temat z problemem z  grubością  wylewek przy styro 80 kPa )

----------


## fotohobby

Nie rozumiem, dlaczego, jeśli dajesz 20cm styropianu, to masz go układać w warstwach po 5 cm ?
Przecież taka kanapka osłabia wytrzymałość styropianu....
Pierwsze słyszę, że "w domach minimum EPS 100"...
To EPS 80 niby gdzie, jak nie w domach ?
U Ciebie przy grubości 20cm ta obada przed EPS80 ma może sens, ja mam w tej warstwie 10cm i nikt na wizji lokalnej (były trzy) nie zgłaszał uwag.
Wylewka u mnie to 7,5-8 cm

----------


## modena

> Nie rozumiem, dlaczego, jeśli dajesz 20cm styropianu, to masz go układać w warstwach po 5 cm ?
> Przecież taka kanapka osłabia wytrzymałość styropianu....
> Pierwsze słyszę, że "w domach minimum EPS 100"...
> To EPS 80 niby gdzie, jak nie w domach ?
> U Ciebie przy grubości 20cm ta obada przed EPS80 ma może sens, ja mam w tej warstwie 10cm i nikt na wizji lokalnej (były trzy) nie zgłaszał uwag.
> Wylewka u mnie to 7,5-8 cm


Myślałam że wrzucę 2x po 10 cm , ale Pan argumentował że absolutnie nie i ma być po 5 cm i to w dodatku płyty styropianu  klejone ze sobą klejem do styropianu  żeby się nie puszyły :sick: i nie podnosiły  . Pan się nie zgodził na grubsze warstwy  ponieważ  jest ryzyko że będzie to klawiszować  ,a 5cm jest na tyle odkształcalny że się dociśnie betonem.
W sumie argumenty mają jakąś  tam logikę .
Pewnie jakbym wezwała jeszcze ze dwie  firmy to bym się dowiedziała jeszcze innych ciekawostek.
No i bądź  tu mądry człowieku :roll eyes:  Chyba osiwniemy przy tej budowie :roll eyes:

----------


## teka

> Myślałam że wrzucę 2x po 10 cm , ale Pan argumentował że absolutnie nie i ma być po 5 cm i to w dodatku płyty styropianu  klejone ze sobą klejem do styropianu  żeby się nie puszyłyi nie podnosiły  . Pan się nie zgodził na grubsze warstwy  ponieważ  jest ryzyko że będzie to klawiszować  ,a 5cm jest na tyle odkształcalny że się dociśnie betonem.
> W sumie argumenty mają jakąś  tam logikę .
> Pewnie jakbym wezwała jeszcze ze dwie  firmy to bym się dowiedziała jeszcze innych ciekawostek.
> No i bądź  tu mądry człowieku Chyba osiwniemy przy tej budowie


zalezy jak nierowny jest chudziak.jesli masz gory i doliny to nawet zacznij od jakiejs 3cm styro,poniewaz lepiej sie docisnie i ulozy taka gr styropianu jak np 5cm,ale jedna podstawowa zasada -powyzej 10cm styropianu zawsze  siatka,a Pan od wylewek najpierw niech przyjedzie do Ciebie i zniweluje Ci strop,czy chudziak bo byc moze nie wszedzie wejdzie 20cm styro a np 17cm a gdzies moze np 22cm.zawsze sa roznice na powierzchni 100m2 miedzy 2-5cm .wiecpogon tego swojegomistrza od posadzek zeby na kazdym pokoju zniwelowal Ci poziomy pod gr styropianu i zeby ie pozniej nie okazalo ze poziom na lazience czy korytarzu idzie w gore np 5cm i gosc bez Twojej wiedzy wyleje np 3cm zeby sie zmiescic np pod skrzydlo drzwi balkonowych.takie i inne przygody sa na budowach i wpasc na łubu dubu  zeby zrobic metry to nie sztuka :big lol: .przy gr 20cm styropianu gr betonu 6,5-7cm

----------


## pieknyromek

> Myślałam że wrzucę 2x po 10 cm , ale Pan argumentował że absolutnie nie i ma być po 5 cm i to w dodatku płyty styropianu  klejone ze sobą klejem do styropianu  żeby się nie puszyłyi nie podnosiły  . Pan się nie zgodził na grubsze warstwy  ponieważ  jest ryzyko że będzie to klawiszować  ,a 5cm jest na tyle odkształcalny że się dociśnie betonem.
> [/SIZE]


Kleić płyty które mają być pod betonem :Confused: 
Nie słyszałem o czymś takim. To jakaś super nowa technologia :big lol:   No ale ja nie jestem specjalistą więc się nie znam. Sam mam 10cm styro pod betonem ale w jednej warstwie - nie wiedziałem o takiej technologii jak klejenie 5cm warstw. Może w kolejnym domu tak zrobię :tongue:

----------


## antekrudy

> Sam 70 to niby minimun, ale raczej za słabo- bo do tego trzeba dorzucić nieuczciwość producentów- jak jedna warstwa to 100, jeśli dwie, spodnia może być 70


Kup styropian, dobrej markowej firmy, nie oszczędzaj

----------


## modena

> zalezy jak nierowny jest chudziak.jesli masz gory i doliny to nawet zacznij od jakiejs 3cm styro,poniewaz lepiej sie docisnie i ulozy taka gr styropianu jak np 5cm........a Pan od wylewek najpierw niech przyjedzie do Ciebie i zniweluje Ci strop,czy chudziak.....


Mam tam jakąś nierówność  :wink:   , była po deszczu kałuża  na środku ok 1,5 cm.
Pan od wylewek zapowiedział że wpadnie po tynkach i zniweluje .
Myślę o wylewce 7 - 8 cm , siatka ma być 4mm .   Czy dobrze by było dać jeszcze jakieś włókna (szklane ?) do wzmocnienia?
Na razie wymarzyłam sobie piasek od 0-4 ( taki grubszy ) i nikt nie ma  :sad: ( lub się nikomu nie chce sprowadzać ) ,a od 0-2 to będzie drobnica straszna :sad: 




> Kleić płyty które mają być pod betonem
> To jakaś super nowa technologia


 :big grin:

----------


## lukasz860910

> Mam tam jakąś nierówność   , była po deszczu kałuża  na środku ok 1,5 cm.
> Pan od wylewek zapowiedział że wpadnie po tynkach i zniweluje .
> Myślę o wylewce 7 - 8 cm , siatka ma być 4mm .   Czy dobrze by było dać jeszcze jakieś włókna (szklane ?) do wzmocnienia?
> Na razie wymarzyłam sobie piasek od 0-4 ( taki grubszy ) i nikt nie ma ( lub się nikomu nie chce sprowadzać ) ,a od 0-2 to będzie drobnica straszna


włókno i plastyfikator na całość powinieneś dać

to kup piasek płukany 0-2mm i do tego kruszywo 2-8mm

----------


## mikus39

To ja się podepnę pod temat.Mam 25 cm przewidziane na podłodze na parterze,18 cm w garażu i 10 cm na piętrze?Jak porozkładać prawidłowo styropian pod podłogówkę.Robić 3 warstwy na dole?Może po prostu dać 20 cm na dole i wylać 7 cm mixokreta ? (2 cm na ugięcie?)

----------


## fotohobby

Ale dlaczego masz "przewidywać" ugięcie ?
Źle "przewidzisz" i drzwi  nie otworzysz  :wink:

----------


## Knauf Therm

Jeżeli pomieszczenie, w którym będzie używane wodne ogrzewanie podłogowe jest pomieszczeniem na gruncie lub pomieszczeniem nad nieogrzewaną piwnicą to układ warstw powinien wyglądać w następujący sposób:
 izolacja przeciwwilgociowa ( w przypadku ogrzewania na gruncie)
 warstwa chudego betonu
 izolacja cieplna ( np. płyty styropianowe KNAUF Therm TECH Dach/Podłoga λ 37,)
 płyta styropianowa KNAUF Therm EXPERT FLOOR HEATING 200 λ 31 - to taka na której układamy rury grzewcze
 betonowa płyta grzejna z przewodami grzejnymi – wylewka 
 posadzka 
Czyli podsumowując - warto ułożyć 2 warstwy izolacji.

----------


## Hanss

A grafit  Kanuf 031 F/D/P nadaje się pod ogrzewanie podłogowe czy nie???

----------


## grend

> A grafit  Kanuf 031 F/D/P nadaje się pod ogrzewanie podłogowe czy nie???


za 190pln kupiłem styro EPS 100 o przenikalności 0,37. Warto ryzykować z grafitem 0,31 ?  Nie wiem o co chodzi z tym styro Knauf Termoorganika itd. Ja jakos nie widze tych jakoby zalet - Powiem więcej Termoorganika Silver EPS 80 jest bardziej miękka od Arbet elewacyjny EPS70

----------


## dedert

A jaki byście polecili styropian na podłogę w piwnicy? U mnie jest piwnica ok 120cm poniżej poziomu ziemi, na podłożu gliniastym. Na ławy poszło 15cm podsypki piaskowej, 8cm chudziaka. Natomiast chudziak pomiędzy ławami ma 12cm, B20, a pod nim ok. 24cm podsypki piaskowej. Na to kierownik chce dać folie izolacyjną, 8cm styro i 5cm posadzki. I szukam jakiegoś ciepłego styro ponieważ piwnica wyszła nam i tak o 20 cm wyżej ponad grunt niż chcieliśmy a chce utrzymać wysokość pokoi na 220cm pod piec gazowy.

----------


## Janekk1234

Najcieplejszy "styro" to płyty pur/pir.

----------


## mateuszpawlik

> Najcieplejszy "styro" to płyty pur/pir.


Tak, tyko różnica w cenie z tym najzimniejszym(?) to kwota, która nigdy nie zwróci się z oszczędności na ogrzewaniu, tzn. zwróci się po 500 latach. Raczej nie dożyjemy a i dom pewnie nie przetrwa. Sądzę, że lepiej wziąć najtańszy styropian i ułożyć go szczelnie, niż inwestować w 5-6 krotnie droższe rozwiązania PIR, które nie mają szans dać nam rzeczywistych oszczędności.

W jednym sezonie grzewczym, przy obecnych cenach gazu, oszczędzimy 35zł jeśli zastosujemy 15cm PIR zamiast 15cm styro. Jednak za 15 centymetrów PIR zapłacimy 12000zł, za 15cm styro 2000zł (podłoga do 100m2). Rachunek jest dość prosty.

----------

